# Carhartts.



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm a 34 waist and I ordered 36 and it's a snug fit. Probably should've gone with a 38, but I'm trying to lose weight so hopefully by the time I need them next year I'll be down to a 32. 

And I wear my jeans underneath them, because they're bibs, not kilts.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I'm a 34 waist and I ordered 36 and it's a snug fit. Probably should've gone with a 38, but I'm trying to lose weight so hopefully by the time I need them next year I'll be down to a 32.
> 
> And I wear my jeans underneath them, because they're bibs, not kilts.


Can you buy them that are meant to be worn without jeans underneath or do they still have the sets of pockets one thats meant to go into your pants pockets?


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

chewy said:


> Can you buy them that are meant to be worn without jeans underneath or do they still have the sets of pockets one thats meant to go into your pants pockets?


They sell them without. Most here 'merican types are speaking of the insulated dudes. My "Carhartt" bibs are the newer type with the nylon material on the heels and the zipper pocket on the front. Next year when I need another pair I will get the same style. I really love wearing bibs in the winter months.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> They sell them without. Most here 'merican types are speaking of the insulated dudes. My "Carhartt" bibs are the newer type with the nylon material on the heels and the zipper pocket on the front. Next year when I need another pair I will get the same style. I really love wearing bibs in the winter months.


I like wearing bibs or overalls as we call them here with a tool belt. I wear a thinner cotton type that are common here.

Does the Denim wear the same as the duck?


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

chewy said:


> I like wearing bibs or overalls as we call them here with a tool belt. I wear a thinner cotton type that are common here.
> 
> Does the Denim wear the same as the duck?


Doubt it.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> Can you buy them that are meant to be worn without jeans underneath or do they still have the sets of pockets one thats meant to go into your pants pockets?


I don't think I quite understand what you're describing. Maybe it's a Kiwi thing. :laughing:


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

thegoldenboy said:


> I don't think I quite understand what you're describing. Maybe it's a Kiwi thing. :laughing:


It is the pocket hole without a lining. For reaching in and pulling stuff out of your pants pocket, pants you are wearing inside your bibs. 
Or playing with yourself.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Those folks in these parts that wear bibs go commando.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> It is the pocket hole without a lining. For reaching in and pulling stuff out of your pants pocket, pants you are wearing inside your bibs.
> Or playing with yourself.


So it's a pocket opening without the actual pocket? Trippy. 

I can see where that would benefit the latter end of your post.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

thegoldenboy said:


> So it's a pocket opening without the actual pocket? Trippy.
> 
> I can see where that would benefit the latter end of your post.


Warming cold hands, or cooling off hot.....


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Carhartt moved their manufacturing to Mexico and possibly some other countries. If you care about that type of thing. I know a lot of people do, myself included.

www.bigbill.com 

Try and maintain two sizes larger if wearing pants underneath.


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Love my Carharts, jackets, hats, belts, shirts, gloves, pants, bibs!


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ordering online is like buying a pair of pants without trying them on first. Sometimes you'll be lucky and have them fit, other times you'll wish you tried them on first. I haven't worn Carhartt pants in years, but I do have their overalls for winter. If I remember correctly, they were a bit snug for size 38 where other brands are just right.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Acadian9 said:


> Ordering online is like buying a pair of pants without trying them on first. Sometimes you'll be lucky and have them fit, other times you'll wish you tried them on first. I haven't worn Carhartt pants in years, but I do have their overalls for winter. If I remember correctly, they were a bit snug for size 38 where other brands are just right.


I order down a size when ordering from the US as all the clothes run big over there so I'll chance it.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've worn nothing but Carhartt double front dungarees for years. My only complaint is that for a given size the pants sometimes fit way different, like they are made in different plants with different size patterns.

I forgot, my other complaint, they are now 45 frikken dollars!!!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the double knee Carharts s*ck

you wear a hole in the first layer, and all of God's creation takes residence between it and the inner layer


~CS~


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> the double knee Carharts s*ck
> 
> you wear a hole in the first layer, and all of God's creation takes residence between it and the inner layer
> 
> ...


I don't have that problem, and 99% of my work is farmwork. Complete with blowing dust and cow****.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

chewy said:


> I order down a size when ordering from the US as all the clothes run big over there so I'll chance it.


Americas known for being fat:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> the double knee Carharts s*ck
> 
> you wear a hole in the first layer, and all of God's creation takes residence between it and the inner layer
> 
> ...


Well then darn it dammit!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chewy said:


> I order down a size when ordering from the US as all the clothes run big over there so I'll chance it.


Just bigger in the front.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

chewy said:


> I bought a pair of double front carhartt dungarees recently and they have become my favorite pants, I'm even wearing them on my day off. I'm going to order another pair for myself, a black pair for my brother whose a auto mechanic and a pair of bibs for myself. Is there anything to be aware of when ordering the bibs? I cant go anywhere and try them on, I also don't wear any trousers under them just my undies.


You can slide a Skillers knee pad inside that double knee. Use the small hole at the bottom. They can stay in there in when washing.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I wear Walls brand..zero-zone..lined..over jeans..and sometimes long johns under them...but it is spring time here was 44f today!!!.....be in Florida tomorrow and won't need no work cloths!!!!


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't consider myself a fat dude (1.7 meters tall and 67 kilo) but I always order Carhartt overalls two sizes larger in the waist. If you wear a 32 pants, buy a 36 overall. US overalls have always been sized this way.

The "pass thru" pockets, that you ask about only come on insulated coveralls to the best of my knowledge. ( UK name = boiler suit)

There are still a few Carhartt items made in the US. While the Carhartt corporate headquarters is in Detroit, the US factories are in Kentucky and one plant in Tennessee. The "Carhartt World Distribution Center" is located in Hanson, Kentucky.


----------



## RevTap (Mar 12, 2013)

I just recently talked to a local guy who runs a 100% American-made workwear shop. He said that Carhartt's going to be bringing at least some of their product line back to being manufactured in the country. Apparently they've done this whole "move away, move back" thing a couple times previously.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

varmit said:


> I don't consider myself a fat dude (1.7 meters tall and 67 kilo) but I always order Carhartt overalls two sizes larger in the waist. If you wear a 32 pants, buy a 36 overall. US overalls have always been sized this way.


excatly, thats what i found too, i have three pairs of bib over-alls they are all like that


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i wear my carrhart FR even when i'am not at work


----------



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

I was a Carhartt field tester before that over the decades I have bought tons of the stuff, the old timers told me not to wash them nothing wears them out faster. I wear the dbl fronts and put sofknees in, kneepads when you need em, not much but when your up and down all day their great.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Kingstud said:


> .... the old timers told me not to wash them nothing wears them out faster.


I wash mine very frequently...
sometimes weekly, depending on the job...
one pair lasted about 15 years...
then is somehow shrank over the course of a summer when I didn't even wear it.

Go figure :jester:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

RevTap said:


> I just recently talked to a local guy who runs a 100% American-made workwear shop. He said that Carhartt's going to be bringing at least some of their product line back to being manufactured in the country. Apparently they've done this whole "move away, move back" thing a couple times previously.


I hope so. I pulled out a 15 year old jacket the other day and its made in the USA. My newer jacket isn't. Ive been wearing the older one.


----------



## RevTap (Mar 12, 2013)

dawgs said:


> I hope so. I pulled out a 15 year old jacket the other day and its made in the USA. My newer jacket isn't. Ive been wearing the older one.


http://www.unionlabel.com
That's the shop. Kinda goofy looking website, but ah well. :jester:

Looks like right now he's got a few different Carhartt jackets and the FR jeans, all Made in USA. Said he wouldn't stock anything of theirs that he couldn't reliably get Made in USA, so the duck pants might take longer. Meantime, I like the Round House versions he sold me. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I've been wearing a pair of these this last week and think they are great, made in the USA and ultra tough denim. $26 for double fronts and $22 for single fronts. Ruler pockets are good and not too wide, the secondary pocket fits a couple of sharpies, pencil and a biro perfectly. 

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=P200WA&catID=


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> I've been wearing a pair of these this last week and think they are great, made in the USA and ultra tough denim. $26 for double fronts and $22 for single fronts. Ruler pockets are good and not too wide, the secondary pocket fits a couple of sharpies, pencil and a biro perfectly.
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=P200WA&catID=




Kicking Sheep: 0 Chewy: 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've gone through a few pairs of Carhartt double front logger pants. They work great but the crotch likes to rip apart really easily, especially when I'm monkeying around in an awkward attic or something.


----------

